# Food Bowls: How big are yours?



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

*How big are yours? - A thread with questions about sizing of various dog products.*

Hi All,

I know this might just be the most trivial post on the forum, but humor me. I'm ordering a ton of dog supplies online, and need help sizing a few things since I don't own dogs and have no idea what sizes they should be for puppy from 4 months old into adulthood. 

1) Food bowls: I'm wondering how big are your dogs food dishes? The options go from 1/2 pint to 10 quarts. A quick google converter showed me that a pint was about .47 Liters, so I'm guessing a quart would probably be good for both food and water dishes. Thoughts? Primarily intending on feeding raw. I don't want the bowl too big so she's not tempted to put her front feet in it and track raw across the house. But this is just ideal thinking on my behalf.

2) Holee Rollers: 3.5? 5? 8? What sizes are yours?? Should I get the 3.5 one intended for puppies and small breed dogs or go straight to the adult-sized one?

3)eGGE toys: Large? Small? Does it even matter?

4) Kong Wubba: Ordering a large, but wondering if it'll be too large for her small mouth. 

Thanks for your time. I'll be posting more as I add more items to my shopping cart.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tractor Supply is where I buy my dog dishes, much less than pet store prices.
I use 2 qt stainless pails for water. I change the water daily(rotate pails from the dishwasher) or it gets really stinky with three dogs, even with filtered water. 
For the food dishes I use non-skid stainless 32 oz. The rubber skid has cracked on them~ removed, but for $5.99 worth it, they clean up great in the dishwasher.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs bowls are stainless steel and they
hold 6 cups of water. whatever toys i buy
i make sure they're large enough so my dog
can't swallow them or stuck in his mouth.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Tractor Supply is where I buy my dog dishes, much less than pet store prices.
> I use 2 qt stainless pails for water. I change the water daily(rotate pails from the dishwasher) or it gets really stinky with three dogs, even with filtered water.
> For the food dishes I use non-skid stainless 32 oz. The rubber skid has cracked on them~ removed, but for $5.99 worth it, they clean up great in the dishwasher.


I only have 1 dog, so I'm trying to find the right-sized bowl that will keep her sufficiently hydrated but not have enough to slosh around the house. Do you think a 1 quart is good? That's about a Litre.



doggiedad said:


> my dogs bowls are stainless steel and they
> hold 6 cups of water. whatever toys i buy
> i make sure they're large enough so my dog
> can't swallow them or stuck in his mouth.


Which sizes are these toys? I can't see the dog, or the toy in person right now, so I'm hoping I can buy them sight unseen.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

In my experience, wubba has been useless. They tear them up so easily and start picking out the fuzzy filling. I only use them as bait to build drive or during ring training. The dogs do go nuts for it though. I had to put a lock on my cabinet with the dog toys because they learned how to open it and pick out their wubbas :wild:

My dogs LOVE their Bad Cuz. It offers ENDLESS entertainment. They tend to like the medium size more. 

Kong squeaky tennis ball type toys are also a big hit. Whiskey likes to stock pile them around his feet 

For a puppy food dish, I just got a ceramic $2 dish from Walmart. They grow so quickly that it honestly isn't worth spending a lot on puppy stuff. Once they were big enough, I splurged on nice slow-feeder bowls because they INHALE their food and I wanted to slow them down. I used to feed raw and I always fed them outside or in their crates because my dogs were really messy with it (like dragging raw meat around the house ). 

The puppy kong works really well because it entertains them as they try to lick or eat stuff out of it. 

They loved the Nylabone puppy pack. Just watch really carefully to make sure they don't break off large chunks. If they do, switch to a harder size. 

Although they don't last very long, they really like the fuzzy toys to sleep with. 

Let me know if you need help with any other supplies


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> In my experience, wubba has been useless. They tear them up so easily and start picking out the fuzzy filling. I only use them as bait to build drive or during ring training. The dogs do go nuts for it though. I had to put a lock on my cabinet with the dog toys because they learned how to open it and pick out their wubbas :wild:
> 
> My dogs LOVE their Bad Cuz. It offers ENDLESS entertainment. They tend to like the medium size more.
> 
> ...



YOU ARE MY LIFE SAVER with these glorious descriptions of products and sizes! 

When did you switch Whiskey to an adult bowl? I'm thinking since I get Amaretto when she's 4 months old already, and they grow so quickly, I won't see puppy bowl usage for a very long time. I'm just buying 2 dollar stainless steel ones from the petstore.

If I do go kibble though, I will get a slow feeder if she becomes an inhaler. 

When you feed kibble, do you use anything specific to clean their teeth? Like toys, greenies or anything like that? One of the main attactions of raw is no teeth cleaning required. 

In terms of toys, when did you switch to adult nylabone? I have the puppy set in stock, but was worried they won't last very long because she'll get her adult teeth in in about a month. 

How old was Whiskey when he gave up the puppy kong, or is it still good as a tricky small toy to like stuffing out of? I have an adult kong already, and I'm thinking if I need the puppy kong.

Thank you again!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are some links to stuff I like:

buddy bowls - spill proof water bowls
kong puppy medium should be good
bad cuz medium. she probably won't be able to but some dogs rip off the legs so monitor the toy frequently for rips and you can cut the feet off if you want to be extra safe. 
kong squeaker toys medium in balls - maybe a small for other shapes like a football or dumbbell
plush toys just be careful to make sure she doesn't tear out the squeakers
knotted rope toys - my dogs LOVE to play tug with them. make sure to not leave it out because they tend to rip out the string and eat it if they are allowed to chew on it 
zoom groom great to bathe dogs with. waterproof and doesn't rip out hair so even my fussy dog doesn't mind it
busy buddy squirrel they love this thing! medium should be good up to 6 months. 
chuckit start off with the short range ones and you can go up to long range once she gets older. my dogs are VERY ball driven so I use this during 2-3 play sessions a day  
nature's miracle really gets the odor and stain out. eliminates dogs using the same spot repeatedly


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

marshies said:


> YOU ARE MY LIFE SAVER with these glorious descriptions of products and sizes!
> 
> When did you switch Whiskey to an adult bowl? I'm thinking since I get Amaretto when she's 4 months old already, and they grow so quickly, I won't see puppy bowl usage for a very long time. I'm just buying 2 dollar stainless steel ones from the petstore.
> 
> ...


My male and female were different in terms of teething. Puddi (female) kept her puppy nylabones till she was about 8 or 9 months old. Whiskey chewed his up to a nub the day I gave it to him 
Funny thing is that they HATE any other nylabone except the puppy texture. The other nylabones I purchased are now useless paper weights because the dogs have NO interest at all in them. I give them bully sticks, stuffed kongs, Z-bones and RMB for chews. 

I had to get Whiskey a super heavy bowl with a slow feeder right off the bat because he is a beast when he eats lol! Since she will be 4 months, why not get a heavy bottomed ceramic bowl and see how it goes. The ceramic ones worked well when I fed raw because the meat tends to stick together and if the dog really goes after the meat, the bowl will slide around everywhere if it is not heavy enough. If she scarfs down food too fast, you could go for a slow feeder if you go kibble. 

I guess I am not a "true" kibble person. I still supplement with raw. NOTHING in my experience cleans teeth better than raw bison knuckle bones. The dogs really have to work at it from all angles. The surfaces are in such a way that it really gets every nook and cranny. I stay away from femur bones or any long bones. They have too much marrow and gave the dogs terrible diarrhea. I also give them other types of chews like bully sticks (the twisted and braided ones), antlers, kong, and Z-bones. I was never a big fan of greenies. As puppies, they really loved frozen carrots. It helped soothe the gums, tasted good and cleaned their teeth. My dogs have fantastic teeth and even my vet asks me what I do to get them so white and shiny. I have to laugh and say that I have never even brushed their teeth 

I would get a puppy kong or a squirrel buddy puppy size. Whisk still loves his green squirrel buddy toy in puppy size. I watch him very carefully when he plays with that though cause it is too small for him. Something about that soft, chewy material makes the dogs go nuts for them. They all love the puppy texture more than the adult stuff. But when I need something to keep him busy in his crate, I had to use an adult kong starting at about 6/7 months. He's now on the black kong because he is a CHOW HOUND and will tear it up trying to get at what is inside. Puddi just licks stuff out of her kong (not much of a kong chewer but she will destroy a RMB in minutes lol) and she still uses her puppy kong. In my experience, the girls have kept their stuff really nicely and the boys destroy their things within days!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Sirens water bowl easily holds 2 liters. With room left over so YOU (I) don't spill it when moving out. When filled with a 2 liter bottle, there is about an inch of space left.

IMO, a 1 liter is WAY too small. Unless yoy enjoy filling it multiple times a day.

Her food bowl is a little bit smaller.

Medium sized bad cuz is also a favorite of Sirens. I buy BAD Cuz only as the most it makes doesn't bother me. Good Cuz gets on my nerves!

None of the Kong Wubbas I've ever had, had any "stuffing" in them to rip out. A 4 month old is pretty big, I would just go straight for adult sized toys and Nylabones. I've never had a puppy (even at 8weeks) that wanted to use puppy sized toys, as far as they are concerned, the bigger, the better! They would leave the baby sized toys untouched and use the adult sized ones.

Siren absolutely LOVES Nylabones and chews them to a point so sharp, you could do serious damage to someone if you stabbed then with it!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually just get a really big bowl for water. I don't know the size. I looked at Bianca's food bowl and it says "large" but no size, I looked the bowl up online and it seems like it is probably 2 quarts. 

I think the Holee Roller I have is 5". The Kong Wubba I have is the large one but you could go with a smaller one for a puppy. Bianca hasn't chewed hers up but then again she's not really one to chew up toys, she usually just squeezes them until the squeaker breaks. The Wubba isn't one of her favorites though. Bianca loves the Kong squeaky tennis balls, I get the larger size for her.

Bianca gets kibble most of the time right now but I still give her raw bones for her teeth, like neck bones or split beef knuckles(I give these less often and taken them away when they get down to the hard bone because they can be hard on the teeth.)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

get two holee rollers...small and large. squeeze the small one into the larger one for more fun. My dogs favorite toys are the cuz balls/safe and durable. 
I use elk antlers for chews. This site has pretty reasonable prices if you don't have a farm or access locally:
Shop Yellowstone Antlers, for the best selection of naturally shed Elk Antlers. Buy premium Elk, Moose, Whitetail and Mule Deer Antlers and own a piece of Yellowstone Country Today! Buy Our Yellowstone Premium Elk Antler Dog Chews. Yellowstone Antler


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We use 2 quart food bowls here....holds enough food per feeding.
I only use stainless steel bowls.
6 quart (?) stainless steel water buckets (outside)....otherwise we just use their food bowls for individual water intake...in the house.
*YES....Amaretto plays in the water bowl..(sometimes).
she likes fuzzy toys & large, raw bones...right now....


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I use stainless steel buckets for my water. I keep one in the house and then I have one that I take with me when we are traveling. I bought both from a boarding kennel that was going out of business for $3 each, which was a steal. They're really nice. They have a flat side for hanging them inside a kennel.

I have a Bella Bowl for feeding that I picked up at a pet store for under $10. It's this kind - Pesto Green - and I think it's the Large size. It's not huge but will hold probably about 5 cups of food.

As for toys, I highly recommend anything made by Kong. I've also had excellent results with the Planet Dog Diamondplate ball and the large ChuckIt balls.

My dog loves to chew and tear at her balls but she won't damage stuffed toys. She loves to play with them, throw them to herself, carry them, etc. She won't pull the stuffing out. So she has a teddy bear and a plush leopard I got for her at the thrift store and she loves those.

For training, we have ball-on-string. We have one glow-in-the-dark ChuckIt ball on a rope and then we have a yellow knubbly ball from EliteK9 we use a lot. Both of those are fantastic for training but I keep them hidden outside of training so they stay "special".


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the detailed replies! There's an online shopping cart with about $80 of toys and small things! 



robinhuerta said:


> We use 2 quart food bowls here....holds enough food per feeding.
> I only use stainless steel bowls.
> 6 quart (?) stainless steel water buckets (outside)....otherwise we just use their food bowls for individual water intake...in the house.
> *YES....Amaretto plays in the water bowl..(sometimes).
> she likes fuzzy toys & large, raw bones...right now....


:O An authoritative answer!

I'm going to get on that buddy bowl that Whiskey's owner mentioned...no more water bowl fun for her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think the size of the bowl will prevent
sloshing. i keep a towel on the floor near
the bowls. when things get messy i put my foot
on top of the towel and move it around.

if the toy comes in sizes (small, medium, large, xl) i bought
medium or large.



marshies said:


> I only have 1 dog, so I'm trying to find the right-sized bowl that will keep her sufficiently hydrated but not have enough to slosh around the house. Do you think a 1 quart is good? That's about a Litre.
> 
> 
> 
> Which sizes are these toys? I can't see the dog, or the toy in person right now, so I'm hoping I can buy them sight unseen.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i don't think the size of the bowl will prevent
> sloshing. i keep a towel on the floor near
> the bowls. when things get messy i put my foot
> on top of the towel and move it around.
> ...


Thank you for the response. I will probably do the rag as well. She will be drinking and eating from her crate until she is about 8 months old, so I'd like the keep it as dry as possible. The towel or an anti-spill waterbowl is probably the way to go.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

marshies said:


> Thank you everyone for the detailed replies! There's an online shopping cart with about $80 of toys and small things!


What all did you end up getting?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Wubba - large
Wellness Roll - LID Duck and Potato
4 know color rope toy
Hol-ee Roller size 5
Bad Cuz - Medium
Nordic Style Non-skid Bowl 1 Quart * 2 (still thinking on this one)
Zoom Groom Boysenberry color, whatever that means!
Puppy Kong large, because on the site it says 30-60 lbs use large...and well, last week Amaretto was 22 lbs so I'm thinking in 2-3 more, she'll break 30 for sure. 

Also already bought her/received as gifts
1 6 feet biothane leash
1 15 feet biothane leash
2 buckle flat collars
2 water buffalo? tugs (see picture for details)
1 leather ball
1 small set of muttluk boots
1 large kong 
1 stuffed animal of some sort from Jane Goodall, organic, environment loving, and the whole package
1 stuffed tube-shaped tug toy
Liver treats


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

marshies said:


> Wubba - large
> Wellness Roll - LID Duck and Potato
> 4 know color rope toy
> Hol-ee Roller size 5
> ...


wow thats quite the list lol if you are looking for for stainless steel bowls , check out princess auto if there is one near u p
rices are reasonable have you bought your crate or kennel yet? tsc has asale on this week 50% of steel double door crates
x large double door crate regular 109 now 54 99
http://os.pageflip3d.com/see/TSC/30922TSC11D


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hi BubbaGSD,

There isn't a Princess Auto near me. The regular stainless steel bowls are on sale for less than $2 at Rens pet depot right now, where the rest of my list is from. Either that, or if I find $20 more of stuff to buy, I'll go to Petsmart, where I have a spend $100 and get $20 off coupon.

My puppy is shipping with a large airline crate, and that should cover her for some time. 

I began asking for dog supplies for my birthday this year, and have accumulated things over time. First time dog owner, so I feel the need to buy EVERYTHING.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Though I feel I am lacking in grooming supplies. 

Dremmel? Groomer? Thoughts?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> get two holee rollers...small and large. squeeze the small one into the larger one for more fun. My dogs favorite toys are the cuz balls/safe and durable.
> I use elk antlers for chews. This site has pretty reasonable prices if you don't have a farm or access locally:
> Shop Yellowstone Antlers, for the best selection of naturally shed Elk Antlers. Buy premium Elk, Moose, Whitetail and Mule Deer Antlers and own a piece of Yellowstone Country Today! Buy Our Yellowstone Premium Elk Antler Dog Chews. Yellowstone Antler


I've been looking for well-priced deer antlers. I saw them at the dog show last week, they were going for $30 for one the length of my forearm. Though I don't think they'll be able to ship here from the states.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

marshies said:


> Hi BubbaGSD,
> 
> There isn't a Princess Auto near me. The regular stainless steel bowls are on sale for less than $2 at Rens pet depot right now, where the rest of my list is from. Either that, or if I find $20 more of stuff to buy, I'll go to Petsmart, where I have a spend $100 and get $20 off coupon.
> 
> ...


theres nothing wrong with that, you might want to look into a blower later , for grooming your girl, it will help lessen the hair in your house ,rens also has some nice brushes for grooming


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

BUBBAGSD said:


> theres nothing wrong with that, you might want to look into a blower later , for grooming your girl, it will help lessen the hair in your house ,rens also has some nice brushes for grooming


Thanks for the suggestion! I was looking at the blower thread when it came up the other day. It is on my wishlist of expensive dog things I can't justify buying on a meager 700/month Teaching Assistant wage. 

Just realized I already have a raised stainless steel bowl set that comes off the raised platform, so don't need bowls anymore.

Need to add training treat bag to the list, as well as different collar types for when she is a bit older. I think a martingale at the least.

Next September, when I get my first full-time job wage, I'll buy her the Ruffwear backpack I've been eyeing. 

I hope other puppy buyers look at this thread and join in on the discussion. I think I have a pretty realistic list of small things a dog needs.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

marshies said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I was looking at the blower thread when it came up the other day. It is on my wishlist of expensive dog things I can't justify buying on a meager 700/month Teaching Assistant wage.
> 
> Just realized I already have a raised stainless steel bowl set that comes off the raised platform, so don't need bowls anymore.
> 
> ...


 
christmas is coming up lol i didnt see a leather lead on your list


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

BUBBAGSD said:


> christmas is coming up lol i didnt see a leather lead on your list


I am still sitting on the fence about the leather lead. I held a NICE $60 in my hand at the dog show, and loved the feel. HOWEVER, I am a very big germaphob, and don't like how I can't sanitize the surface of the lead after my poop-handling, slobbery ball-throwing hand has touched it.

It's on the list though, especially the nice hand-made ones. Christmas...yes, I must capitalize on this opportunity.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

marshies said:


> I am still sitting on the fence about the leather lead. I held a NICE $60 in my hand at the dog show, and loved the feel. HOWEVER, I am a very big germaphob, and don't like how I can't sanitize the surface of the lead after my poop-handling, slobbery ball-throwing hand has touched it.
> 
> It's on the list though, especially the nice hand-made ones. Christmas...yes, I must capitalize on this opportunity.


it looks like you are ready for your little girl
heres something else you can add to your list from santa,lol last summer we were at the puppypalloza in london and had cool coats on our gsds because of the heat heres a website for a person that makes very nice coats if you interested

http://www.terrapincraftworks.com/coolcoats.shtml


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

BUBBAGSD said:


> it looks like you are ready for your little girl
> heres something else you can add to your list from santa,lol last summer we were at the puppypalloza in london and had cool coats on our gsds because of the heat heres a website for a person that makes very nice coats if you interested
> 
> Welcome to Terrapin Craftworks. Handcrafted Custom Beaded Kangaroo Dog Show Leashes & Collars.


Thanks! Saw them at Woofstock this summer in Toronto as well! Will be looking into them closer to next summer, when she is her adult size.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

eek..puppy stuff. I had a blast buying our puppy stuff.

I buy the ceramic bowls. The heavier, the better. Pups love to tip bowls over. I think my bowls hold about 2-3 cups of food. I also bought those puppy food mats with the waterproof lining underneath.

I had regular, cheap nail cutters for awhile. I clipped once a week so pup would get use to me messing with the paws. Then I bought a dremel. I still clip first, then smooth down with the dremel.

I really love the Kong Zoom.

I love Ella's Lead. They make some beautiful collars and leashes. When I win the lottery, I am going to buy 4 of everything in that store.
Ella's Lead - Home

Toys...I dunno. Every one of my dogs liked something different. My oldest never played with any of his toys. I like the tug ropes and the medium sized balls. Antlers are good. You can pick them up at Tractor Supply.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> eek..puppy stuff. I had a blast buying our puppy stuff.
> 
> I buy the ceramic bowls. The heavier, the better. Pups love to tip bowls over. I think my bowls hold about 2-3 cups of food. I also bought those puppy food mats with the waterproof lining underneath.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response! I will get a nail cutter as well, so the dog can get used to me. Do you think a human nail clipper would work? 

The end goal is a dremmel.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

marshies said:


> Though I feel I am lacking in grooming supplies.
> 
> Dremmel? Groomer? Thoughts?



For grooming, I use the following:







millers forge large nail clipper - sharp, good nail clippers are essential for a positive nail cutting experience. I used one of the cheap ones before and they rattled my dogs' nails and made grooming a pain. They are happy to hold still for these clippers though. They feel good in your hands, go through those thick GSD nails and cut sharply. 







styptic powder - if you cut dog nails, you will probably quick your dog. this stops bleeding quickly and forms a good clot that plugs up the bleeding. 
Zoom groom - waterproof and works up a great lather when bathing your dog. I also use it dry and even my fussy dog doesn't mind it







shampoo - gentle and not irritating to eyes. I love the smell and leaves the coat feeling shiny
ear cleaning pre-soaked wipes - easy to use pre-soaked wipes to clean ears. The dogs tolerate these much better than the stuff you squirt inside the ears.
that being said, I still use Kinetic Conquer Cucumber-Melon Hy-Otic Ear Rinse when they have "deep" buildup and start shaking their heads. Use cotton pads or cotton balls after the liquid to get the grime out. It gets rid of the head shakes almost immediately 







pad wax or pad guard - prevents dry, cracked paws. specially in the cold, rain and pavement
I have a furminator, but for some reason it never worked well for my GSDs. It was great for my Goldens and used to get MOUNTAINS of hair. I feel furminators strip the coat too much for GSDs. I just use one of those slicker brushes with the pin bristles. I actually like the smaller size because it is better at getting little nooks and crannies. 
I don't have a fancy blow dryer. I just use the one I use on my own head on a cool setting. The dogs used to fuss about it at the start, but they ended up loving it. Whiskey likes to put his big melon head on my lap and lick my toes when I blow dry and brush 
And I might get flack for this but....I always put bows in my females' hair on their birthday lol


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Just read over a few posts...so sorry if this is a repeat. As far as water bowls in the crate?...we bought a water bottle, looks similiar to what you find with hamsters, only much bigger. Clips on the side of his crate, has the little tube with the rolling ball, so it isn't just dripping, and Sherman learned to use it in about a weeks time. We found it at a local pet store I think it was around $12. Works great for a puppy who likes to spill his water so he can play with the bowl
I second the deer antlers. Sherman is quite the chewer, so we finally decided to try them...he loves them!! We have quite a few hunters in our group, so I always hit them up for any unwanted ones to save a little money.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> For grooming, I use the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the list! I also saw you mention the carrot and beet product In the other Thread that improves coat and will look into that as well. 



mysweetkaos said:


> Just read over a few posts...so sorry if this is a repeat. As far as water bowls in the crate?...we bought a water bottle, looks similiar to what you find with hamsters, only much bigger. Clips on the side of his crate, has the little tube with the rolling ball, so it isn't just dripping, and Sherman learned to use it in about a weeks time. We found it at a local pet store I think it was around $12. Works great for a puppy who likes to spill his water so he can play with the bowl
> I second the deer antlers. Sherman is quite the chewer, so we finally decided to try them...he loves them!! We have quite a few hunters in our group, so I always hit them up for any unwanted ones to save a little money.


Thank you for the suggestions. My dad needs to start making some hunting friends.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

marshies said:


> Thank you for the list! I also saw you mention the carrot and beet product In the other Thread that improves coat and will look into that as well.


Olewo is having a special cyber monday sale today on all items. Code is CYBERM2011 and you get 20% off all items. With 2 dogs, a 11lb bag lasts me about 6+ months.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Marshies - don't get too hung up on the small details. You'll spend big bucks on the perfect toy and your pup will ignore it and focus only on the package! Try to get a few different things and see what your pup really likes. My GSD ignores the Kong. My Golden loves it! My GSD loves the Kong over sized tennis ball because it squeaks. Stuffed toys are fun only to fetch and tug. But my GSD won't spend anytime with them if he is playing alone. He loves the toys that you stuff a water bottle in, he likes the crunchie sound it makes. My golden tears out the water bottle and tries to eat it. My mini doxie destroys anything with stuffing within minutes. Every dog is different. You just have to experiment.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also have the Bella Bowls (stainless steel) for Bianca's food. I like the non-skid bottoms and that they are dishwasher safe.

If you have a Biothane lead I don't think you NEED a leather lead.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for the responses! 
Order is placed. Things are coming. 
14 days until Amaretto gets here. 
To do: decide on feeding plan. Pass exams.

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Marshies, once again, you are reading my mind!

Here's the Dremel I'm looking at, it's the 7300, cordless -- no bells and whistles, but a much friendlier price point ($25 right now): 




As for bowls, has anyone tried the Road Refresher? I know no bowl is truly "spillproof" but it looks spill-resistant at least:


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

SitUbuSit said:


> Marshies, once again, you are reading my mind!
> 
> Here's the Dremel I'm looking at, it's the 7300, cordless -- no bells and whistles, but a much friendlier price point ($25 right now):
> 
> ...


Haha. We're pretty similar with our puppy needs. We're both new dog owners, and our pups are both coming home at 4 months. 

Not going to lie, I've done a "find all threads" on your name after seeing the super useful Excel calculator for raw feeding. 

The road refresher looks like a bowl that Whiskey's owner recommended on the first page. It's called buddy something...you may want to give that a google. The price points are comparable too, if you're shipping within the US.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

The Buddy Bowl -- I liked the concept, but I don't know if it's dishwasher safe. 

It's nice to know that there are others who will research a doggy water bowl with the same kind of intensity that most people have when buying a car. LOL.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

SitUbuSit said:


> The Buddy Bowl -- I liked the concept, but I don't know if it's dishwasher safe.
> 
> It's nice to know that there are others who will research a doggy water bowl with the same kind of intensity that most people have when buying a car. LOL.


I remember it was washer safe. It's certainly microwave safe. What bothered me was the assembly and diss-assembly process. I don't know if I'd be willing to keep up with that every day.

I feel insecure buying even the smallest dog thing right now without doing an obsessive amount of googling. I think it stems from my lack of experience.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ever since Stosh was a little pup, he's had this weird thing about putting his face in a bowl to eat. So I feed him out of a Pyrex pie plate. He eats twice a day so the meals fit nicely and I put it in the dishwasher every day. And since it's flat, it takes a bit longer to eat so he's not gulping down the food


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

SitUbuSit said:


> The Buddy Bowl -- I liked the concept, but I don't know if it's dishwasher safe.


It's dishwasher safe


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

So for any other new puppy owners who may be referencing this list, the 1 quart bowl is WAYYY too small. Go for at least 3 sizes bigger.


----------

